# Celebrating your birthday when you have no friends.



## Diegoo

What do you do?

I'm turning 18. I have no friends to celebrate with. I'll go to training in the morning, and class at night.

I just feel like I need to do something, something that makes it different then any other day :|


----------



## Richard Pawgins

porn helps


----------



## Perkins

Story of my life. I mainly just take myself out to eat at my favorite fast food place and watch a movie or read and binge on cake. I've actually had some pleasant birthdays when I celebrate like this.


----------



## Just Lurking

Stay here with us, on SAS


----------



## rdrr

You can entertain yourself with movies/tv, sing karaoke, dance around like no one is watching, maybe buy a cake for yourself, ice cream cake, order in some delicious food, and before you know it, its tomorrow which will be another day.


----------



## nullptr

I celebrated it with my mom and it was quite fun with her.


----------



## alenclaud

If you have no friends, then just spend the day with your family. Also, bake a cake.


----------



## cmed

I wake up, then at some point go to bed. Then the next day begins. I actually prefer it that way though.


----------



## musiclover55

Well, for my last few birthdays, me and the family went shopping for a bit (I love shopping, even if it's just window shopping :lol) and I bought like 2 things. Then we went out to dinner (ruby tuesday, olive garden, mcdonalds...yea).

I don't care too much about throwing birthday parties and stuff like that... it's hanging out with my family that makes me happy (*cliche*), though my mom's BF is staying with us now, so I guess I'll have to hang out with my dad separately .


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I'd advise you to stay up all night the day before your birthday so you'll be sleeping all day

that's what I usually purposely do.

There's nothing worse than being wide awake and conscious on your birthday _(for me atleast)_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I know the feeling. On my 22nd birthday I had the day off and my family was on vacation, so I just sat home and did nothing all day. It was so depressing.


----------



## zonebox

I usually drink at night on my birthday.


----------



## StrangePeaches

drink heavily


----------



## Lain

nothing, there's nothing to celebrate. I'm 19 in 2 days :/
Happy birthday though~ whenever it is/was


----------



## firestar

Mine was last week but I was at work (and away from home!) so I'm going to privately celebrate it this upcoming week by making a decent home-cooked meal and buying a piece of cake.


----------



## Tomfoolery

Happy birthday! I dunno, maybe get something nice for yourself?


----------



## AllToAll

Richard Pawgins said:


> porn helps





Just Lurking said:


> Stay here with us, on SAS


No offense to these users, but please don't do either. Sounds terribly depressing. :lol



galacticsenator said:


> I celebrated it with my mom and it was quite fun with her.





jon snow said:


> If you have no friends, then just spend the day with your family. Also, bake a cake.





StrangePeaches said:


> drink heavily





Tomfoolery said:


> Happy birthday! I dunno, maybe get something nice for yourself?


All of these sound fun, though. Just make sure that if you're drinking heavily, you do it with someone (mom, maybe?  ).

I don't have that many friends, and I still had a pleasant time my last birthday. I spent it with my family. Take this day to ask for random favors and people will oblige because it's your birthday.


----------



## eacao

Hey, I'm 17 too, going on 18 in December. I feel the same way. I feel pretty pressured as well, because both of my older sisters have been quite popular, and threw parties. My last 5 birthdays have been boring as could be, doing nothing. We usually just go out to a family dinner which I feel embarrassed about. I don't even like eating out that much, especially with my family. I'd love to just spend the night with a few friends and a few drinks. Too bad I don't actually like my friends enough for it to be enjoyable.


----------



## Derailing

Hmm you could cook some meat and eat it along with your cats?


----------



## Ventura

AllToAll said:


> No offense to these users, but please don't do either. Sounds terribly depressing. :lol





AllToAll said:


> All of these sound fun, though..


Well.. lets talk a minute...

Why not throw an *SAS birthday party*? The drinks + talking on threads? :idea It might be half as depressing.... and sorta fun the next day to see what you wrote on the forum along with others.. before they scramble to delete.

ohh.. the memories.

//not that I've done this......  (well maybe) 

-------------

On my birthday, uh... I normally don't make a big deal of it. I get something that I enjoy (some sort of comfort food) a good movie.. a good ice cream. I call it a "lazy, pity me day"

I've spent a few birthday's on SAS.......


----------



## Crazydave

AllToAll said:


> No offense to these users, but please don't do either. Sounds terribly depressing. :lol
> 
> All of these sound fun, though. Just make sure that if you're drinking heavily, you do it with someone (mom, maybe?  ).
> 
> I don't have that many friends, and I still had a pleasant time my last birthday. I spent it with my family. Take this day to ask for random favors and people will oblige because it's your birthday.


Drink heavily with your family while baking a cake while getting something nice for yourself.It should be more fun if you try doing all these at the same time. You will surely remember your birthday.

And happy Birthday by the way.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

Felt the same way..I turned 18 last month it wasn't really different from any of my other birthdays,I went out to a buffet with my family and ate some cake that was basically it.


----------



## HellAbove

I'm turning 18 in a couple of days, kind of sucks not having any friends to celebrate with. But, I think you can a decent bithday even if it's just with family.. I'm going to a casino with my mom and sister lol.

Anyway, Happy Birthday!


----------



## lisac1919

get very drunk


----------



## HappyFriday

Buy a computer game console. ^_^


----------



## monotonous

buy something you always wanted  you only be that age you are in once


----------

